# Application using incorrect libraries



## caesius (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm trying to launch Minecraft (not the port; that's too old), and it's giving errors like this one:


```
Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError:
 /home/benjamin/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: Shared object "libc.so.6" not found, required by "liblwjgl.so"
```

However libc.so.6 is there under /usr/compat/linux. I'm running Linux Java so it should be using those libraries anyway.

```
> locate libc.so
/lib/libc.so.7
/usr/compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6
/usr/lib/libc.so
```

How can I "tell" an application to "look here for libraries"? Short of chrooting it.

Cheers.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2012)

Try installing misc/compat6x.


----------



## caesius (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmm I've tried that, problem still persists.

It _was_ working fine, then Minecraft self-updated. I can just symlink the libaries, but I figure it should be using the Linux ones anyway. I'll have a read of ldconfig(8).


----------



## kpa (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the file really a Linux binary? Post the output of `$ file /home/benjamin/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so` and `$ ldd /home/benjamin/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so`


----------

